# Hecht in Salzkruste ? ? ?



## Ringelwurm (21. März 2004)

Hallöle,
hab vor ein paar tagen im TV jemanden Hecht in Salzkruste braten sehen, sah ziemlich lecker und vorallen Saftig aus.
Bei mir wird der olle Fisch immer total trocken :-(.
Da ich im Sommer wieder 5 Wochen in Finland bin, und da gibts ja blos Hecht, bräucht ich unbedingt saftige Hechtrezepte, vor allem das mit dem Salzmantel.
wen jemand was weiß, immer her damit.......
Gruß Roland


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2004)

Wenn der Hecht zu trocken wird, liegts meist nicht am HEcht sondern an zu langer Garzeit.
Die Salzkruste bewirkt, dass Flüssigkeit vom Hecht nicht nach aussen kann. 
Kann man aber genausogut mit Alufolie erreichen - weniger kompliziert.
Mein Tipp: 
Hecht filetieren und Filets braten oder grillen.
Wer noch keine Übrung mit den Garzeiten hat: Einfach mal ein Filet duchschneiden und nachgucken. Wenns innen gerade nocjh einen glasigen Punkt an der dicksten Stelle hat, ists optimal.


----------



## Mysterio (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht in Salzkruste ? ? ?*

Heute gabs bei uns frisch Fisch, Hecht. Also, den Hecht mit Olivenöl einreiben (wir haben Olive-Zitronen-Öl). Dann ordentlich frisch gemahlenen (weißen) Pfeffer + Salz innen und außen drauf. Danach etwas einwirken lassen (5-10 Minuten) Dann mit Weißwein innen und außen beträufeln, ein bischen frische Petersilie und vielleicht noch eingie andere frische Kräuter wenn vorhanden innen reinlegen und je nach Größe 30 - 45 Minute bei 190° Unter-Oberhitze im Ofen backen, natürlich in Alu-Folie. Als trocken war der mit Sicherheit überhaupt nicht ! Legger wars


----------

